# Angle Head



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

So I picked up a Tape Tech angle head that needed a little love, no biggy since its easy to square them out (thanks to Aaron St. James)
Got the blade replacement set for it, 12 setscrews blades. 

The issue im having is there are 2 holes on each side of the head to set the sideblades on the back of the head, the set screws will not fit into them though, would take 4 more screws as well since all others are in place already. I was fixing another head recently, same issue, does tapetech not use set screws to adjust the side blades?


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

Philma Crevices said:


> So I picked up a Tape Tech angle head that needed a little love, no biggy since its easy to square them out (thanks to Aaron St. James)
> Got the blade replacement set for it, 12 setscrews blades.
> 
> The issue im having is there are 2 holes on each side of the head to set the sideblades on the back of the head, the set screws will not fit into them though, would take 4 more screws as well since all others are in place already. I was fixing another head recently, same issue, does tapetech not use set screws to adjust the side blades?


Nope. We brought up that issue with them 10yrs ago but never changed it. I forgot to bring that subject up the last time I met w/ TapeTech. I'll have to put that on my list of the "little things" that could help out the end user. (TT are more receptive to change now, than in past years)

You could always use a 4-40 tap and create your own threads.


----------



## Collin (Dec 22, 2011)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> Nope. We brought up that issue with them 10yrs ago but never changed it. I forgot to bring that subject up the last time I met w/ TapeTech. I'll have to put that on my list of the "little things" that could help out the end user. (TT are more receptive to change now, than in past years)
> 
> You could always use a 4-40 tap and create your own threads.


I should of got Columbia :furious:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Craig. I figured this was the case after looking closer at them. Odd to have the 4 holes drilled in and yet not used :blink:

@Collin- Columbia will be the only tools I buy for my personal use :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Thanks Craig. I figured this was the case after looking closer at them. Odd to have the 4 holes drilled in and yet not used :blink:
> 
> @Collin- Columbia will be the only tools I buy for my personal use :thumbsup:


I agree!!
Columbia's the way to go!


----------

